# Saturday Evening before EvenTT12



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Not that we are skinflints but rather than eat at the Hilton there is a place just across the road
http://www.greatbritishcarvery.co.uk/ou ... rridge-pot. So we were thinking of booking a table for seven PM anyone interested? Please have a look at the menus and let me know your choice.

Me+Val
Andy+ Beth
Mal+Elaine
Keith+Penny
Peter
Penny+im
Nick+er
Sara
Dave
Lin+Darren
Dani+John
Syd+Linda
Stuart
Michelle+Nigel
David+Julie
Steve+Kaz+Nat
Norman+Jackie


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Looks fine to me if you are starting a list put Penny & me down please.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Stick me down


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Me & 'im.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The table is booked provisionally , they would like us to pre order a couple of days in advance so I'll post up a link to the menu as soon as I get it .


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Put Lin and Darren down as well please!


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

2 for Carvery please!! Thanks Andrew!

Lin and Darren.


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi,

Can we reserve a seat for Stuart (TTRS) for the meal, he has no broadband at the moment so can't say so himself!

Thanks,

Lin and Darren.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Zebedee said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can we reserve a seat for Stuart (TTRS) for the meal, he has no broadband at the moment so can't say so himself!
> 
> ...


Do you know what he wants ? :lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Carvery
Double chocolate fudge cake

Sod the diet...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

phope said:


> Carvery
> Double chocolate fudge cake
> 
> Sod the diet...


I'll not tell her if you don't


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Andrew,

Been trying to get in touch with Stuart (TTRS), but because he has moved he doesn't have broadband at the moment, we are seeing him at TT's at the Quay in Poole tomorrow, so will catch up with him then and find out what he wants and let you know.

Lin and Darren


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi,

Spoke to Stuart (TTRS) and he wants carvery please!!

Thanks

Lin and Darren


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Andrew,

Can you add myself, Caz and Nat. Also Dave and Julie Goodwin.

Ta

Steve


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Added Steve, what food do you want ?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Carvery for me please


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Andrew,

Its carvery for me, Caz and Nat. I will check with Dave and Julie to see what they want.

Steve


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Rump steak (medium) and a mixed grill please.

I'll find out what he wants! :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Carvery for me and elaine please.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Cant get the menu to open mate [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Cant get the menu to open mate [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I'll bring one down on Wednesday :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Cant get the menu to open mate [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Top man


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Beer battered Fish and Chips for me please


----------



## guzzi (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Andrew, can you add Jackie and myself please , 2 rib eyes thanks.
Cheers Norman.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Right folks the orders have to be in by tomorrow so if you want to join us now is the time


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

x2 The great british carvery club sandwich for me n linda plz


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

One carvery and one cod loin ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, and a few extra meat pies for Yellow :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> One carvery and one cod loin ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, and a few extra meat pies for Yellow :lol: :lol: :lol:


A few many many extra meat pies my old mate


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > One carvery and one cod loin ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, and a few extra meat pies for Yellow :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Andrew, if it is still possible: please will you change my dessert from Sticky toffee pudding to Rhubarb and apple crumble


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Done


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ta muchly


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Andrew, if it is still possible: please will you change my dessert from Sticky toffee pudding to Rhubarb and apple crumble


Can you add two sticky meat pies each for dessert , for Andy and me      

Ps do you need order the dessert ???


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew, if it is still possible: please will you change my dessert from Sticky toffee pudding to Rhubarb and apple crumble
> ...


No but you may not get what you want lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Punjabi chicken tikka and a 8oz rump stake cooked medium


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew, if it is still possible: please will you change my dessert from Sticky toffee pudding to Rhubarb and apple crumble
> ...


Custard or ice cream? Or may be both?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Right that's it folks no more orders no more room, table booked


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for sorting this, Andrew 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just having a test run , Vals signed up for the diamond club


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wallsendmag said:


> Just having a test run , Vals signed up for the diamond club


I'm a member since yonks :wink: But it doesn't work on Saturdays ,,,,

I try to get that curry friend of mine to sign up but he doesn't want anyone to know he's over the hill :roll:


----------

